# So simple you will be amazed you didn't think of it before!



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

I saw this on facebook earlier as it was posted by The Crochet Crowd page. When I looked at this, I thought, wow, it's so simple why haven't millions of us thought of this before? =)


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

WOW! That is a fantastic idea and a one that i will be using, thank you.

Emmy


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

What a brilliant idea, will use this one. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

thanks!!!!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Good idea. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Very well done, it is easier than turning my row counter. GOOD JOB.


----------



## Kas0103 (Nov 19, 2013)

I saw it and thought exactly the same thing - they say the best ideas are the simplest, don't they? Brilliant!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

That's thinking outside the box. Good job.


----------



## mbeare (Dec 5, 2013)

Great thanks I spent a lot of yesterday evening losing track of rows.


----------



## Yesterday -n- You (Dec 17, 2011)

Wow,what a simple and cool idea! 
Thanks, Ms.Tess for taking the time to share with all of us.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Ms. Tess said:


> I saw this on facebook earlier as it was posted by The Crochet Crowd page. When I looked at this, I thought, wow, it's so simple why haven't millions of us thought of this before? =)


well I dont know but I've been using a squeeze type clothes peg, or a snap on hair slide for years! Same idea, tho;!

Madkiwi


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Good idea---I have used a small clip type clothespin to mark rows on a pattern. Anything to get the job done.

 :thumbup:


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Brilliant !


----------



## clearwater (Oct 11, 2013)

I agree, what a great idea but one must still remember to move the clip...therein lies my challenge!


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

I've done that for a long time!
thought it was too *simple* to tell anyone about doing it!!

I often use whatever is at hand when knitting, especially when knitting away from home, while traveling, etc.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I to have done this over the years, thought everyone did it.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I must be an old fart, because I use a pencil and just cross out the row number when finished.
Easier than fiddling with paper clips or anything else. :wink: 
But if it works for you .... :thumbup:


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I must be an old fart, because I use a pencil and just cross out the row number when finished.
> Easier than fiddling with paper clips or anything else. :wink:
> But if it works for you .... :thumbup:


I do this also quite often but sometimes I don't want to mark the pattern itself.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

ompuff said:


> I do this also quite often but sometimes I don't want to mark the pattern itself.


When the pattern is in a book for example, I use a scrap piece of paper.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> I must be an old fart, because I use a pencil and just cross out the row number when finished.
> Easier than fiddling with paper clips or anything else. :wink:
> But if it works for you .... :thumbup:


Me too. I've had the clip fall off, move accidentally, etc. but if I cross off each number as I finish the row, I always know where I am!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Great idea if I don't forget to move the clip


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great idea......thanks Ms.Tess for sharing


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

Beautiful idea Too simple for most of us to think of


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

My goodness I have been doing this years and never thought I was being clever, you just never know .


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> I saw this on facebook earlier as it was posted by The Crochet Crowd page. When I looked at this, I thought, wow, it's so simple why haven't millions of us thought of this before? =)


 :thumbup:


----------



## mooseymom93 (May 1, 2013)

mikebkk said:


> Good idea. Thanks for sharing this!


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup: 
Thanks, Ms. Tess!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

clearwater said:


> I agree, what a great idea but one must still remember to move the clip...therein lies my challenge!


Whatever method you use, you have to remember to do it! Using a clip is no easier than ticking off rows with a pencil, and a clip can always fall off or move.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Fantastic idea and everyone has a paper clip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RiverSong (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah, a new tool for my knitting bag!!!


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

How clever! Will use!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

What a great idea. I will have to get a large paper clip now.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Nice idea, might work well on charts, too.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

Great idea isn't it. My lovely (ex) MIL taught me that one years ago. It's so helpful for complex patterns.


----------



## Linda C. (Jun 8, 2012)

clearwater said:


> I agree, what a great idea but one must still remember to move the clip...therein lies my challenge!


Me too!!!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Another good idea. I use paper and pen when out, never the original pattern. I shall put a paper clip in my little case for projects on the go. 
Thanks for the post. New ideas always very welcome.


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks!! Now I don't have to look for my row counter unless i lose the pattern, and then I won't need it anyway


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Great idea! Will try that one.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

What a simple but brilliant idea. Many thanks


----------



## dickletn (Jan 23, 2011)

Will use this, thanks for the idea.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Great idea. Thank you


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

This will be put to use today! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## serene (Nov 30, 2011)

My issue: did I move the clip when I finished the row and should work on the next row, or before I start the row? Somehow I can never remember!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> I saw this on facebook earlier as it was posted by The Crochet Crowd page. When I looked at this, I thought, wow, it's so simple why haven't millions of us thought of this before? =)


The Irony --- this exact picture was posted here, first!! I saw it here yesterday. (I don't recall exactly who shared it.... but it was under the heading of "counting rows")


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## Nonicita (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

yippee!!! great idea!!!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Pansy (Mar 16, 2011)

For years I always wrote down the # of rows as I did each one, until a found a row counter on EBay . It is on a string and goes around my neck. Very easy to just click it as you complete a row.
Happy Knitting everyone.


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Just goes to show some of the best ideas are the simplest. Will definitely try this amazing.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

I've been doing this for years, lol


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Kas0103 said:


> I saw it and thought exactly the same thing - they say the best ideas are the simplest, don't they? Brilliant!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Good idea , thanks for sharing


----------



## sblp (Feb 10, 2012)

OMG...great idea, I'm a "follower", so thanks for posting


----------



## Danny (Jan 20, 2013)

So simple. So effective. Thank you!


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Great idea - thanks.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

So simple and easy. Who doesn't have a paper clip somewhere!


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

Great for weavers too...wow....thanks.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Great idea for many things.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

So cool. I've done it with a post-it note, but this is even better. Thanks!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

great idea!


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

I use this method as well. However so that I do not have to keep writing out the numbers, I have made one with numbers on both sides of the paper and on all edges. 400 count. I then laminated it so to speak with clear packing tape over all the numbers so that the clip slides easily with one hand but not tearing the paper but not loose enough to fall off.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Great idea


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## coknitter960 (Jan 30, 2013)

Great idea! I'll be using this tip starting today. I'm starting a new project. :-D


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Your right!!! why didn't we think of this before... and why am I not friends on face book with the crochet crowd LOL I need to go to the site and friend them.. some of my fav posts in there are from my yarn and knitting sites


----------



## Brookwood (Aug 18, 2011)

Yikes! This is perfect!! This will now be on the end table next to my chair from now on. Thanks!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

What a great idea.

I always keep a pad with each line numbered when I knit I mark a line as I work each row. Many have laughed over the years how I keep track of my rows, but never lost track.

thanks for sharing, will give this a try. No need to make sure I always have a pen handy.


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks. Great idea


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

That is a great idea, thanks for sharing. Also good for at home.


----------



## kathlam (Jun 28, 2012)

Simplistic and it works!


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

simple but great idea


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Great idea ! Thank you for sharing !


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

How very cool!

Hazel


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

it's genius!, thanks


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Actually, I do something similar, I write down the row numbers down like she did, but as I am doing each row, I cross it off with pen or pencil. This idea is a good one also.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Brilliant!


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

What a fantastic idea!!!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

It is good, but slow ! I move the ruler to the knitted row,- it is quicker !


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

augh, having ripped out about 10 rows last night because my row counter misled me 
I'm not sure this would help, I'd have to remember to 
move the clip EVERY row!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Great idea!!! Thanks.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

I've actually done this for many years. It works great.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

I write the rows down (in my knitting note book) as I complete them. I end up loosing pieces of paper.  But it is a good Idea for those that are better organised than me.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

Gee, I have been writing down the row numbers and then crossing them out when I finish the row. But then for the next repeat,I have to write all the numbers down again. This way I could just move the paperclip. Great idea!!


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's really nice and so simple. I use a magnetic 8 1/2" by 11" board (thin and light) on my lap and move the liner magnet down with each row. If I didn't have that, the clip method is a great idea.


----------



## laceknitter (Jul 2, 2013)

Your comment probably applies to 90% of "mature" knitters.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have always used a piece of scrap paper to write my rows, etc. on (don't want to mess up my pattern) I write the rows down and put a slash mark thru, the number when I finish that row. 
If I have to lay my work down for some reason I just put an 0 in front of that row, draw through the 0 and number when I do finish that row. 
Like the one poster said, "you have to remember to slide the paper clip," you also have to remember to slash mark the finished row. 
I have done it this way for years and it's just automatic to mark my paper when I finish a row, etc.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh for heavens sake. Couldn't be simpler. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I also write down the rows, and if there are repeats, I use a | for the first time, a / for the 1st repeat, \ for the 2nd repeat, - for the 3rd repeat, a O for the 4th repeat and so on. I hope you can understand what I mean, I am not a good "explainer"! 
In other words, I do not have to repeatedly write the numbers.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd worry that the paper clip would get bumped out of place. Is the pattern then placed into a plastic sleeve to help prevent this from happening? Good idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, why didn't I think of that!!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

That is a GREAT idea! Thanks!!!&#128515;


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Emmy Cat said:


> WOW! That is a fantastic idea and a one that i will be using, thank you.
> 
> Emmy


i will use it to, i dont knit when i am out and about, but often loose my place when i get up to do something else. thank you.


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Brilliant Idea. I will be using that one


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

It was just too easy.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

clearwater said:


> I agree, what a great idea but one must still remember to move the clip...therein lies my challenge!


Sometimes I will put a stitch marker at the end of the row, to pass over, to remind me to also note the row change.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

clearwater said:


> I agree, what a great idea but one must still remember to move the clip...therein lies my challenge!


Sometimes I will put a stitch marker at the end of the row, to pass over, to remind me to also note the row change. This way there is an interruption in the 'knitting' process.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Neat idea...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

I haven't used paper clips for that purpose, but I often mark the row I'm on with a sticky note underneath the row (in written patterns) or above the row (on charted patterns) so I can see where I've come from but not what comes next (and confuses me). I do this with counted-cross-stitch, too. 

When I'm out and about, I put the pattern page into a page protector and move the sticky on the outside until I'm ready to put it away, then I put it on the inside so it doesn't go missing. 

Being firstly a crocheter, I use the rubberized paper clips as stitch markers all the time. My son bought one of those 'fill it up for $4' bins of paper clips at Staples last year, and I think it will probably take him all through college (next four years) to use them up, if then!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Patricia Cecilia said:


> I haven't used paper clips for that purpose, but I often mark the row I'm on with a sticky note underneath the row (in written patterns) or above the row (on charted patterns) so I can see where I've come from but not what comes next (and confuses me). I do this with counted-cross-stitch, too.
> 
> When I'm out and about, I put the pattern page into a page protector and move the sticky on the outside until I'm ready to put it away, then I put it on the inside so it doesn't go missing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

The simplest things are the best!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Great Idea


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you, a great idea!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

mikebkk said:


> Good idea. Thanks for sharing this!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

It's a lot easier still to push the button on the row counter I wear on my thumb!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Love this idea, Ms Tess. Thanks a heap! I'll be using it today, along with a paper ruler marked along the other long edge of a business size envelope. So handy.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Perfect: easy, available, free!


----------



## Boopers22 (Apr 24, 2014)

Well, OK, BUT.....what happens when the paper clip falls off? Why not just draw a line thru each row when you are finished with it?? Even simpler I think.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

What a clever idea..Thanks for sharing...


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Now I feel silly. It was a real 'Well, Duh!' moment.  :thumbup:


----------



## MrsRII (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice idea. I write the number on a pad after finishing a row but this is a lot easier. 

By the way, is The Crochet Crowd a website?


----------



## Susam (Apr 1, 2013)

Love it!!!!


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Ms. Tess said:


> I saw this on facebook earlier as it was posted by The Crochet Crowd page. When I looked at this, I thought, wow, it's so simple why haven't millions of us thought of this before? =)


Here's another "row counter" that I have been using.
If any knitters/crocheters are old enough to remembe the
"marcel waves" that we ladies use to have in our hair-dos
w-a-y baack in the 50-60's......you may have a row counter and you didn't know it.
When the ladies made the waves in their hair, they use to save the wave by putting in a long "springy" hair clip to preserve the "wave'..especially when going out with a fancy hair-do.
If you saved any of these finger wave clips.. you have a new row counter....
I still have all my mom's and saved them.
When I started knitting this intricate pattern, I found the wave clip perfect to show the pattern row and I could see the whole row to knit rather than just row 1, 2, 3, etc.
There is enough tension in the clip to hold the pattern so it won't slide around and lose your place.
It works great for me and I hope it works for you!!
Shirl


----------



## grannymush (Apr 9, 2014)

I've been doing this for ages using a hairclip to keep my place in a pattern


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

AHA!! Quick, inexpensive and a super great idea, thank you!!


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

yup great idea been doing it for years and used hair clip as well. :thumbup: Anita


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

This is a really great idea and if the person uses that same pattern again, the rows are already there to count. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

That is such a cool idea. I will be using this simple trick


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow - this is one of those smack-yourself-in-the-head ideas. Why didn't I think of it myself.


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice. Like the laminating idea too and will incorporate that too.


----------



## Martini dunne (Dec 13, 2013)

So you don't have to be Einstein to come up with a good idea


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes, it is a pattern I will be using again and again.
It is wicked complicated... every row is different.. there are knits, purls, row turns, yarn overs, knit 2 together, bind offs....increases, decreases...in almost every row..yikes! I had to read every single row and check and recheck... it's miserable when you make a mistake in yarn overs... very hard to correct and turning in the middle of the row, too.
I think I started this pattern 4-5 times until I started using the hair springy... but the finished product was worth it!
The pattern is a (winter) neck warmer with points (from KP)..very stunning! It drapes over your neck and you could use it as a yoke over a sweater, too. This is my Holiday items I'm working on now for a bazaar in November.


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> This is a really great idea and if the person uses that same pattern again, the rows are already there to count. Thanks for sharing.


See my reply below....


----------



## Emma544 (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this great idea


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I use a very large plastic paper clip that I got from a Christmas Cracker.


----------



## Jodie78 (Feb 10, 2013)

mamiepooh said:


> :thumbup:


I place a strip of "1 row" correction tape vertically on the left side of the pattern and check off the rows as finished. When through with the pattern just peel,off the tape and you are all clear to re tape and repeat the zillion rows again. Tape available in any office supply store and many stationery stores.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

That is a great idea, even for at home.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

Good idea.


----------



## sharyncd (Apr 25, 2014)

I have been doing this for several years. I thought everyone did it this way.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

It is definitely a good idea!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Very clever.


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> I saw this on facebook earlier as it was posted by The Crochet Crowd page. When I looked at this, I thought, wow, it's so simple why haven't millions of us thought of this before? =)


So simple!!


----------



## Yesterday -n- You (Dec 17, 2011)

Ontario Silk said:


> I use this method as well. However so that I do not have to keep writing out the numbers, I have made one with numbers on both sides of the paper and on all edges. 400 count. I then laminated it so to speak with clear packing tape over all the numbers so that the clip slides easily with one hand but not tearing the paper but not loose enough to fall off.


Thanks for telling us how to make a great idea even better, gonna make mine today!


----------



## norma j mcguire (Feb 12, 2014)

I do this, just never thought to tell about doing it. Sorry. It is a great help to me. when I have to stop, I know to start on the next row....


----------



## ladyleopard3 (Oct 17, 2012)

I will definitely try this--looks like something I might remember to do!! LOL!!
Patty S


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

This is one of those DUH! moments. Thank you for 
pointing this out. For me it comes at a most helpful time! THANKS!


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

MrsRII said:


> Nice idea. I write the number on a pad after finishing a row but this is a lot easier.
> 
> By the way, is The Crochet Crowd a website?


If you go to facebook and do a search for The Crochet Crowd it will take you to their page. Like the page and it will post on your page. =)


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind replies! I realize that this may not be for everyone, we all have our own tried and true ideas and they work for us, right? I also realize that this may have been posted before, but I had not seen it so I thought I would share. For those that are just starting out, it may be the difference between getting really frustrated and losing their places on a pattern and giving up all together and being successful with their project. I did not even know that stitch markers were available when I first started knitting, but thanks to KP I have learned so very much since I joined. If someone is offended, I apologize. If someone is unhappy with my post, then by all means, please feel free to click on something else and continue on with your day! To those of us that thought this was worth sharing, have yourselves an awesome day! =)

`ps` I also got myself a package of colored paper clips to mark things like pattern repeats, color changes etc, so that I don't have to doodle all over my pattern or worse, re write it so i don't destroy the original. Whatever makes us comfortable and is easy makes the project go faster and with less frustration. Happy Knitting and Crocheting everyone! =)


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

Love your post and your new ideas, well new for me. I sure didn't think of them. One thing I did do is get my numbered page into a plastic paper protector. I find that helpful. Now I will get out my coloured paper clips and utilize this tip too for a heads up on my colour changes.
Appreciatively,
marilyn


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Marilyn K. said:


> Love your post and your new ideas, well new for me. I sure didn't think of them. One thing I did do is get my numbered page into a plastic paper protector. I find that helpful. Now I will get out my coloured paper clips and utilize this tip too for a heads up on my colour changes.
> Appreciatively,
> marilyn


Hi Marilyn.
Your idea of putting the direction sheets in a plastic sleeve, is good as my paper is getting all messy... then I can place my wave clip over the plastic sleeve.
I guess "one good idea serves another", huh? (smile)
Shirl


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

What a great idea. You can use the same piece of paper for other patterns.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Emmy Cat said:


> WOW! That is a fantastic idea and a one that i will be using, thank you.
> 
> Emmy


Me too. Thanks.


----------



## Cathemum (Feb 9, 2014)

Ontario Silk said:


> I use this method as well. However so that I do not have to keep writing out the numbers, I have made one with numbers on both sides of the paper and on all edges. 400 count. I then laminated it so to speak with clear packing tape over all the numbers so that the clip slides easily with one hand but not tearing the paper but not loose enough to fall off.


This is a similar idea to one that I use all the time...If you make a copy of the pattern (or use the original sheet) slip it into a clear plastic cover with 3 holes punched for a notebook (found at any office supply). I then mark one side edge in 1" increments to have a handy "ruler" to use as I knit. I will now add rows on the other edge of this plastic sleeve to have a handy counting system at the ready! I also only move the "counter" AFTER I complete a row, so I always know the next row is the one to start. Thanks so much!


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice idea!


----------



## pnmurphy51 (Apr 7, 2013)

Absolutely love your idea! I will definitely be using it!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

I have used a cloth tape measure and paper clip for years. It's the discipline of moving the clip when you should BUT then there are the phone calls, the other counting, the noise from the TV etc. etc. etc.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

I have used a cloth tape measure and paper clip for years. It's the discipline of moving the clip when you should BUT then there are the phone calls, the other counting, the noise from the TV etc. etc. etc.


----------



## belka453 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ms. Tess said:


> I saw this on facebook earlier as it was posted by The Crochet Crowd page. When I looked at this, I thought, wow, it's so simple why haven't millions of us thought of this before? =)


 :idea: :shock: Wow I need to use my brain better I spend money on digital counter and LOOK how simple. I will be using this better thank you and no counter for me again. Thank you so much :thumbup:


----------



## Tayloredtome (Jul 22, 2012)

I love this idea too except it still gets moved when putting my project away or I have to step away to run after a child, a dog or the phone! I always revert back to my After This Row sheets (www.afterthisrow.com) they keep me on track every time.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

A lot easier than picking up a pencil AND paper every time you finish a row! 

I use my clicker when I can, but when you have to count more than one thing at a time, that's real good idea, thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Great idea, but would not work for me. I use graph paper and write the row numbers in a left column. I put a checkmark or 'X' next to the row no. as soon as I finish that row...in pencil, of course, so I can erase the mark if I have to rip out that row.

If I have to repeat, for example, the 1st 4 rows for the pattern, then I have all the blank squares on the right side to check off for each repeat. That way I know how many repeats I've completed if I get interrupted or have to stop for the night.

With interruptions/distractions, it would be so easy for me to forget if I moved the paperclip or not...that's why I don't use row counters!


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Fantastic idea. many thanks.


----------

